# Woo hoo! A good day at the show brag



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi all - just wanted to share this with you - at W&PBW championship show yesterday Baggio got Best of Breed  and Calli got Best Opposite Sex . In addition, Emma came second in YKC Handling with Baggio. Roll on WELKS next week!!


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Well Done.. Bet you are over the moon,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats Val, good luck at WELKS!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

congratulations well done and good luck for next week


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

...Forgot to say good luck next week.......


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

well done


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Well done - I didnt get a chance to come and find you but was your daughter in a pink skirt suit? If so I saw her in the ring


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

...Well done for yesterday....and Best of Luck at WELKS.

Keep Smiling...

Puppy Love x


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your congratulations and good luck messages!  I've sent you all some rep - all except Alan, 'cos it said I had to spread it around more before I gave you rep again  I'll send you some as soon as it lets me. Yes, Debbie, that was Emma in the pink suit (although she's my niece!) I kept peering at the DDB people, wondering if anyone looked like someone who would be a member of this forum!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

LOL Sorry hun - Yes I saw your niece Emma in the ring 
We shall have to sort something out at another show - and meet up and have a chat - where are you next?


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

well done to you all hugs sent for the dogs


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Debbie said:


> LOL Sorry hun - Yes I saw your niece Emma in the ring
> We shall have to sort something out at another show - and meet up and have a chat - where are you next?


We're at WELKS next week, but we're on with utility breeds on the Sunday instead of with the working breeds - that'll be strange! We're at the National on the 9th May, then we're missing a quite a few shows because Emma is revising and sitting her GCSE's  - we're only doing Boston Premiere and Border Union before we begin again in earnest at Blackpool. Where are you next?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> well done to you all hugs sent for the dogs


Thank you! Hugs back to you and yours!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I am showing at Border Union - 
Closer to the time we will arrange to meet up


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Debbie said:


> I am showing at Border Union -
> Closer to the time we will arrange to meet up


That'll be great


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Well done you, brilliant day and good luck for the next one as well


----------

